# Are rug doctors any good?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Got very badly soiled car interior especially the carpet mats, seats (half leather/hlaf cloth) on a 2001 Grand Voyager 2.5 CRD

Are Rug doctors any good or are there better machines available for hire
Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally think they are poor,

Have rented Karcher Puzzi 100 local to me for £17.50 for a weekend. Much better machine.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've not looked into them properly but they look rather big and cumbersome for a car. Do they have a detachable head for smaller, confined areas?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but for the price to rent it and the chemical price you may as well get someone in to do it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought a wet and dry and a bottle of apc I mix in a foaming spray bottle

It cost me about £50 in total, as opposed to £30 for a rug doctor over night yet it's mine forever

No brainier to me


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I think they're great but try to borrow one as renting it can be pricey.


----------



## 5jjt (Jul 31, 2014)

I have owned and used cheap portable hot water extracters, and more expensive units like the one you mentioned. The prortable units, i.e. bissell little green machine, bissell spot clean pro, rug doctor portable (new to the market), etc. are very good at extracting dirt. Don't fall for the thought that you need an expensive portable unit, or that you need to rent an upright to just use its upholstery attachment. The smaller ones are just fine, and can enter the vehicle with you when you run out of hose length. A wet/dry and some apc does not compare to using an extracter. I can see how some think its the same thing, but trust me it's not.
The bissell little green retails in the states for $80 (3 amp motor) and the bissell spot clean $120 (5.7 amp motor), and rug doctor $130 (10 amp motor). I just ordered the spot clean for myself. Don't be affraid to go with the $80 little green. It works great. Best of all, it comes with a 3 inch wand so tight spaces and small areas are easier to clean, than say with a rug doctor with a big bulky attachment head.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just got a proper wet extraction vac after thinking I'd get a decent result from a normal wet and dry Hoover and a bit if elbow grease. How wrong was I??? Amazing how much more effective a proper machine is and quicker.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Bought this Bissell a few months ago for home and car use and it is brilliant. Loads of attachments and brings the car upholstery a treat! link


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I hired a Rug Doctor 3 weeks ago to freshen up the carpets in my house. Unfortunately my older spaniel isn't keeping good health and had an accident on the lounge carpet. I did consider hiring another RD but decided to buy my own carpet cleaner.

I bought this one: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4068897.htm?cmpid=APP01

With the discount and using Nectar points I had it only cost me £50.

I used it to clean my lounge carpet again tonight and I was very surprised the colour of the water from the dirty water tank. On that I wouldn't recommend a RD to anyone now.

I do have the Karcher Wet and Dry vac but don't think that would any good for household carpets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

How about portable steams such as this one, are they any good for it? We have one thats been used like once and i will need look for it

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4060716.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

So am I correct in saying a wet and dry vac will clean a carpet?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup even if it doesnt have the spray system.
You can do it old skool scrub the carpet by hand and use the wet n dry to just extract the dirty water


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Just started using my Karcher wet & dry for extraction. When I've finished there's a fair bit of dark brown water in it so it's obviously doing something! Using Autosmart Duet, scrubbing with a brush then extracting.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Shame you cant get a rug doctor portable in the uk, that looks like a pretty useful piece of kit.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

I hired one a few months back to clean up the interior of a c2 for resale, heres the results;

Before




After




They came up pretty well, cost me £27 to hire for 24hrs and £9.99 for the chemicals.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Have used VAX liquid by hand,sponge with great results Nice fresh smell


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

luke w said:


> Just started using my Karcher wet & dry for extraction. When I've finished there's a fair bit of dark brown water in it so it's obviously doing something! Using Autosmart Duet, scrubbing with a brush then extracting.


Hoping that you've only got your chemicals mixed up when typing.:doublesho
Duet is an exterior shampoo.


----------



## carpeter (23 d ago)

Guitarjon said:


> I've not looked into them properly but they look rather big and cumbersome for a car. Do they have a detachable head for smaller, confined areas?





Guitarjon said:


> I've just got a proper wet extraction vac after thinking I'd get a decent result from a normal wet and dry Hoover and a bit if elbow grease. How wrong was I??? Amazing how much more effective a proper machine is and quicker.


They are your typical rental machine and the serve a purpose. However, I would never use it to do a full job and just for a homeowner to do spot cleaning.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Stonking thread revival!

wonder how many members are still around


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Guitarjon said:


> I've just got a proper wet extraction vac after thinking I'd get a decent result from a normal wet and dry Hoover and a bit if elbow grease. How wrong was I??? Amazing how much more effective a proper machine is and quicker.


Do you mind me asking what machine you bought? Thank you


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I have the old Vax 9131 and te Rug Doctor and prefer the Vax for the car. Smaller head gets into tighter places and are less cumbersome.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

lijongtao said:


> Do you mind me asking what machine you bought? Thank you


You might struggle for a reply the post you quoted is 10 year old and the user hasn't been on here since 2018.

The thread has been resurrected by a spam account


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Ahh, didn't notice thanks. Thanks for letting me know Macca, have a great Christmas


----------

